# Ati Mobility9000(Radeon) unter Gentoo????

## Udo

Hat es hier schon mal jemand eine ATI M9000 unter Gentoo zuinstallieren und benutzen können??

Wenn ich die Treiber von ATi downloade dann bekomm ich nach dem RPM installieren kein fglxconfig,es ist einfach nicht da.

Ich denke mal es liegt an der zu Aktuellen glibc.

Was ein doofer Grafikkartenhersteller.......

Gruß Udo

----------

## Dimitri

Jo die kompilieren das noch unter der 2.2er glibc. Aber ein rpm? Hast Du da auch die rpm Datenbank selbst gemergt?

Dim

----------

## Nemo

Hallo,

die ATI-Driver sind auch schon Portage-Tree. Aber halt noch gemasked.

Ein einfaches:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge ati-driver 

genügt und es werden die kompletten treiber installiert und aktiviert.

Hat bei mir wunder gewirkt.  :Smile: 

gruß

Nemo

----------

## Dimitri

Welche glibc hast Du? Auf der ATI Seite sind sie für die 2.2er kompiliert.  Und es sind ja binary only treiber wie bei nvidia oder?

Dim

----------

## Red Nalie

Hallo, ich bin Niederlandisch, bitte entschuldigen Sie mir  :Wink: .

Ich habe eine kleine frage uber den M9000.

Ich gehe vielleicht ein Laptop kaufen, mit ein M9000 Grafischen Karte, aber ich weiss nicht ob Linux dieser Karte gut ....  :Rolling Eyes:  support  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wissen Sie vielleicht etwas, oder konnen Sie mir tips geben....

Im foraus Dank  :Smile: 

----------

## Udo

Ja,seit Xfree 4.3.0 läuft meine M9000 recht gut und ohne Probleme.

Aber es ist eben der Xfree Treiber,den original Treiber von ATi habe ich nicht zum laufen bekommen.

Aber für bedürfnisse was 3D angeht,reicht der von Xfree.

Der von ATI soll etwas schneller sein,aber wieviel schneller kann ich nicht sagen und ob der auch dann stabiel ist ist auch eine Frage die noch keiner 100% beantwortet hat.

Der von Xfree 4.3.0 funktioniert jedenfals nach meiner Einschätzung stabiel.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Red Nalie

 *Udo wrote:*   

> Ja,seit Xfree 4.3.0 läuft meine M9000 recht gut und ohne Probleme.
> 
> Aber es ist eben der Xfree Treiber,den original Treiber von ATi habe ich nicht zum laufen bekommen.
> 
> Aber für bedürfnisse was 3D angeht,reicht der von Xfree.
> ...

 

Hmmmm, ich mochte gern ein Spiel spielen, spielst du viel Spielen oder nicht?

Wieviel fps kriegst wenn du GLXGEARS anspricht?

Entschuldigen Sie mir fur mijn schlechtes Deutsch   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Udo

Also Glxgears spuckt folgendes aus:

36343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7268.600 FPS

37778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7555.600 FPS

37348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7469.600 FPS

Dies lief unter einem P4 2,4 Ghz mit M9000 Radeon und Xfree 4.3.0 unter Gentoo

Was der Ati Treiber bring kann ich nicht sagen.

Was aber nichts zu bedeuten hat.

Ich Spiele nicht,weil ich noch nicht genug Platz auf meinem Lappi dafür habe.

Aber bald kommt ne neue Festplatte und dann wird sich auch da was tun.

Ich glaube aber das es für normale 3D Shoter aler Quake und Unreal reicht.

Gruß Udo

----------

## Beforegod

Habe mal gelesen das man unter umständen auch den Fire GL Treiber von ATI benutzen kann (der ist neuer und läuft mit XFree 4.3.x).

Ein Versuch wäre es doch mal wert oder?

----------

## Red Nalie

Scheize, ich kreige 4500fps mit mein GeForce 4 Ti4600 (und AMD 1600+), hat der CPU denn soviel damit zu machen!?

Beforegod, ich verstehe dich nicht....konnen Sie sich erklaren?

----------

## Udo

So,nun habe ich in froher Erwartung eine bessere Performance und einfacher Konfiguration den Original ATI Treiber genommen.

Der ist meiner meinung nach SCHEISSE

Ich kann nur in 24 bit Tiefe Xfree starten und glxgears macht dort auch nut 1200-1800 fps.

Nein DANKE,den schmeiss ich wieder runter.

Gruß Udo

----------

